# Ferry from Western Isles going to denmark



## mr squidge (Jan 3, 2009)

Hiya all,

Just to say if anyone stays in or around Fredericia (near to Odense, in denmark could you look out for the MV Isle of Lewis due to be drydocked sometime this week she left the western isles last night Saturday.

Any photos would be good to.

thanks

Mr Squidge 

Dont mean to be cheeky!!


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

Northlink ferries are both going there soon too.

If only they were taking passengers!


----------

